# Rb with a big chin???



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

When I got my rb's, I noticed that one of them had a growth. I didn't care about cause I was getting ten of them and I knew that not all of them where going to make it, but here we are 3 months later and this one is one of them bigger of the group I bought. Any ideas on what it is?


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

Here's another pic


----------



## SERRAPYGO (Feb 4, 2003)

Too blurry, I'm not seeing what your talking about. You mean the bump piranhas get on their chin from running into the side of the tank?


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

sorry i gotta shitty cam. It looks like a air bubble or some thing under the skin.


----------



## goldfishkiller (Mar 26, 2003)

This one is a little better, small


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

I thought that was another p in the back. Pretty nasty bump, sorry cant help you dont know what it is. Hope it doesn't affect him. Good luck


----------



## Red Bellied Bad Ass (May 25, 2003)

thats hideous, looks almost like a tumor. My feeder guppies get them sometimes, but I have never seen them on piranha fish.


----------

